# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  CARLO mâle dogue argentin 8 ans (58)

## lilinea59

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* CARLO
*Type:* Dogue Argentin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 CARLO est adorable




ce chien est super gentil et cool en promenade , un peu terrorisé car il a été maltraité, il est calme en promenade mais aboie calmement quand il y a un chien devant lui ou à côté, histoire de dire attends moi, reste avec moi peut-être...

Je ne sais pas si il serait OK chats car pas encore testé, mais avec les chiens ça passe .
Il lui faudrait une gentille famille qui saurait lui faire oublier son passé et qui saurait le cajoler ...
Il lui rendra bien en centuple tout l'amour et la fidélité qu'il a à donner.

----------


## Vegane7

Son Fb à partager : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

Il est absolument adorable !
Il faut lui trouver une super famille...

----------


## lilinea59

coucou les amoureux des DOGO, celui ci serait formidable avec vous, il est si gentil et si calme
sortons le de sa "prison", il n'a rien fait pour être derrière les barreaux , le pauvre Carlo !!! ::

----------


## lilinea59

Aidons le SVP, il est terrorisé en box et si calme en promenade qu'on le garderait deux heures avec nous, mais malheureusement il y en a d'autres à ballader ...

----------


## lilinea59

un énorme SOS pour lui, car il va se laisser aller, il n'est déjà pas gros ce loulou, aidons le à sortir de sa prison ...
Il n'a pas eu de chance jusqu'à présent, merci à tous !

----------


## Vegane7

Si des adoptants sont trouvés, il y aura prévisite ?
Sera-t-il sous asso ?

J'ai une demande sur FB mais comme je ne connais pas la personne, je ne suis ai pas encore répondu.

Merci.

----------


## lilinea59

non il n'est pas sous asso et je doute qu'il y ait prévisite car le refuge ne le fait pas , peut-être un suivi !
d'où est la personne ?

----------


## lilinea59

dans le 65 ils ne voudront pas à moins que l'adoptant se déplace et vienne directement

----------


## lilinea59

une association pourrait peut-être le sortir, et le mettre en F.A. ???
vite il va se laisser aller le pauvre, déjà qu'il n'est pas très gros, aidons le SVP !
C'est un amour de chien !

----------


## ptitemilou77

Bonjour, 
A t il été testé avec les enfants ?

----------


## lilinea59

alors pour l'asso je pense que ça pourrait se faire par contre faut que je demande si ça passerait avec le staff.
si vraiment ça passe ce serait super et ce serait un sauvetage car vraiment il se laisse aller ...

merci merci je vois cela

----------


## lilinea59

alors la réservation n'a pas encore été certifiée, la personne n'est pas revenue régler le chèque de caution et ne donne plus de nouvelles, donc demain le responsable va la contacter pour être sur oui ou non , et si elle  ne l'adopte pas, on va voir pour le sortir sous asso. si bubulle est toujours OK pour être sa F.A. et si l'asso. nous suit toujours.

on attends donc j'espère de bonnes news.
 :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Bonjour, 
> A t il été testé avec les enfants ?


Carlo est adorable avec tout le monde, et d'un calme incroyable , donc avec les enfants il a une gentillesse et une super patience
auriez vous une piste peut-être de votre côté ?

----------


## champardenais

CARLO, la gentillesse même aidez le à sortir, il ne mérite pas cela. ::

----------


## esiocnarf

je lui a envoyé un MP... dès fois qu'elle n'ai plus d'alerte...

----------


## lilinea59

::

----------


## Vegane7

Repartagez pour Carlo sur FB SVP !
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...al_comments=38

----------


## corinnedukerque

Perso je partage beaucoup et régulièrement sur FB pour lui car c'est mon chouchou. Je veux bien le parrainer si ça peut aider un petit moment. Je l'aime ce chien mais je n'ai pas la place pour l'accueillir malheureusement pour le moment. Mais si vraiment il dépérissait gravement avertissez moi, je ne veux pas qu'il meurt en box.

----------


## lilinea59

merci Corinne, pour le moment il se maintient, il mange mais ne grossit pas trop , il manque de calins, de sorties et surtout d'une famille qui serait toujours avec lui pour le rassurer et lui faire reprendre confiance . Il est tellement trop chou ce loulou

Pour le parrainage je demande demain et reviens vous dire car il y rarement des parrainages à Goeulzin .

- - - Mise à jour - - -

mais je pense que si l'on s'y mets à deux déjà, on devrait y arriver à lui trouver une bonne famille
allez on y va  :: 

merci pour lui !

Je ne le laisserai pas tomber ce chien car il est tellement gentil et adorable avec tout le monde !

----------


## torpille

Bonsoir,

Carlo connait-il les ordres de bases?  
Supporterai t-il quelques heures d'absences par jour avec un autre chien en sa compagnie? 
A t-il des problèmes de santé?

Merci

----------


## lilinea59

Carlo est obéissant calme patient , on peut en faire se que "l'on veut" , (ne pas abuser de sa gentillesse bien sur), pour l'absence je pense qu'il supporterait car en box il ne dit rien, mais après je ne peux vous certifier, aucun probléme de santé à ma connaissance, 
mais je vais me renseigné auprès de celle qui s'occupe à fonds des loulous tous les jours

votre autre chien est de quelle race et de quel sexe ?

----------


## lilinea59

alors pas de problème de santé et l'idéal (m'a dis le directeur) serait de venir voir avec votre chien si l'entente est parfaite et si il saurait rester en compagnie de ce loulou.
maintenant si vous avez un mâle c'est vrai qu'il vaut mieux tester.
votre autre chien est de quelle race et de quel sexe ?

merci à vous de vous intéresser à notre chouchou Carlo

- - - Mise à jour - - -

êtes vous dans le 59 ?

----------


## torpille

Alors j'ai un petit chihuahua mâle de 7 mois pas dominant très joueur et vif, oui effectivement le mieux est de venir le voir avec mon chien. Je suis du 28, Carlo est bien au refuge de Douai?

----------


## lilinea59

Oui il est à Goeulzin exactement, vous pourriez venir le voir et éventuellement l'adopter ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ce serait super pour lui et je pense qu'avec votre petit chien ça devrait le faire, car franchement nous nous promenons ensemble entre quatre promeneurs avec 4 chiens de tailles différentes et de races et sexe différents et jamais nous n'avons eu de problème avec Carlo, toujours calme et sage, et il ne cherche pas à embéter qui que ce soit, parmi les 4, il est copain avec tous ...

j'y crois franchement  :: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Carlo est joueur également avec nous donc je pense qu'ils joueraient ensemble.

----------


## torpille

En tout cas, merci de répondre aussi rapidement. J'essaierai de venir le samedi 30.
Que faut-il comme papiers pour une éventuelle adoption?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Les frais d'adoptions sont à combien? merci

----------


## lilinea59

Lors de l'adoption, on vous demandera de présenter *une pièce d'identité et un justificatif de domicile (quittance EDF France Télécom)* 
normalement les frais sont de 120 euros mais comme Carlo a 8 ans je pense que ce sera moins
je me renseigne demain au sujet des frais

----------


## lilinea59

alors les frais de sorties pour Carlo sont de 40 euros

merci encore à vous de bien vouloir venir ::

----------


## lilinea59

Torpille je vous envoie un MP

----------


## torpille

Je ne peux pas adopter Carlo à mon grand regret.

VITE UNE FAMILLE POUR LUI  ::

----------


## lilinea59

Allez on relance pour Carlo
vite il faut qu'on l'aide 
on va y arriver

Torpille ne peut pas le prendre finalement et a des raisons que je respecte et que je comprend mais si elle peut nous aider à diffuser  et trouver une famille pour notre gros loulou, ce serait génial de sa part

merciiii

----------


## lilinea59

SOS pour Carlo transmis à deux assos de Dogo, 
en espérant qu'elles pourront m'aider pour Carlo

----------


## ptitemilou77

Bonjour, 

Quelle est son histoire ? Il a été abandonné, ou trouvé ? Est ce qu'un test chat est réalisable au refuge ?

----------


## lilinea59

retiré pour maltraitance, pas de nourriture ni d'eau régulièrement et laissé dehors...

je vais demander le test chat et vous direz ça

----------


## torpille

Il est évident que je vais partager et en parler autour de moi, dans ses yeux je vois que ce loulou a tant d'amour à donner.

----------


## lilinea59

merci à tous de votre aide
ensemble on va y arriver à lui trouver une bonne famille  ::

----------


## chacha.animaux

Bonjour lilinea59 Carlo et trop chou je serais intéressé pour l'adopté j'ai déjà une doguette de 3ans que j'ai récupéré à la Spa pars contre j'ai aussi une minette et je voudrais savoir si il et ok chat  merci vous pouvez me rép sur mon mail ou en mp sur fb

----------


## chacha.animaux

Est t'il castre et pucer ?

----------


## lilinea59

je vous envoie un MP

----------


## champardenais

toujours personne pour Carlo???

----------


## lilinea59

et il a encore maigri le pauvre
vite cela devient urgent  ::

----------


## tatarequin

bonjour à tous.

je suis une grande passionnée de dogos...avec mon  mari, on serait vraiment heureux de pvr accueillir ce loulou. Ns vivons  dans une petite meute de 6 chiens. Pensez vous que la cohabitation sera  possible? et avec les chats, possible de savoir ses ententes ou pas? car nos chiens ont été habitués à vivre avec les chats.....ceci dit, à moins qu'il ne les tue, il n'y a aucune raison qu'il ne s'y fasse pas. j'ai déjà adopté un beauceron qui voulait tuer mes chats et avec bcp d'amour, il a fini par dormir avec eux.................

covoiturage possible ou pas? 

merci pr ttes vos réponses!!!  ::

----------


## esiocnarf

pour toutes ces infos..peut être que ce serait mieux en appelant??? *N° Teléphone : 0327 87 09 22  j*

----------


## lilinea59

> bonjour à tous.
> 
> je suis une grande passionnée de dogos...avec mon  mari, on serait vraiment heureux de pvr accueillir ce loulou. Ns vivons  dans une petite meute de 6 chiens. Pensez vous que la cohabitation sera  possible? et avec les chats, possible de savoir ses ententes ou pas? car nos chiens ont été habitués à vivre avec les chats.....ceci dit, à moins qu'il ne les tue, il n'y a aucune raison qu'il ne s'y fasse pas. j'ai déjà adopté un beauceron qui voulait tuer mes chats et avec bcp d'amour, il a fini par dormir avec eux.................
> 
> covoiturage possible ou pas? 
> 
> merci pr ttes vos réponses!!!


alors pour le covoit, en principe c'est refusé sauf sous couvert d'une asso.

pour les chats, j'ai demandé le test et nous saurons bientôt si il est OK mais cela reste toujours dans le contexte du refuge.
je ne pense pas que Carlo tuerait les chats...

Après cohabitation avec 6 chiens , là je sèche sur la réponse  :: , car il est OK avec tous en promenade mais vivre ensemble et juste se promener, il y a la différence, et à voir si les vôtre ne seraient pas jaloux !

vous êtes de quel "coin"  ::  car au refuge ils veulent voir les adoptants sauf quand le chien sort sous une asso.

----------


## tatarequin

vu l'heure et que le refuge doit être fermé, j'ai envoyé un mail....Mais j'ai vu après qu'ils n'accepteront pas forcément un covoit...je tente qd même...je trouve tjrs dommage de ne pas laisser partir un animal sous prétexte de la distance....on passe parfois à côté de bons adoptants, alors que les pb post adoptions existent aussi à 2 pas de chacun de ns.....ms je comprendrais......j'aime que les choses se fassent dans le respect de la conviction de chacun....Alors, attendons demain.....

merci esiocnarf!  ::

----------


## lilinea59

essayer d'appeler au refuge demain et voyez si peut-être il ferait une exception pour le covoit et 
si le responsable pourrait vous dire si Carlo pourrait vivre avec 6 loulous

- - - Mise à jour - - -

car par mail, la réponse tarde souvent à arriver  ::

----------


## tatarequin

ah désolée Lilinea, votre réponse ne m'apparaît que maintenant!! 

nos chiens st ts arrivés en décalage, à des âges différents, et st ts issus de sauvetages. Ils st très sociables et la meute, de quelque manière qu'elle grandisse, trouve tjrs son équilibre. Bien sûr, il y a une nouvelle hiérarchie qui s'installe au début, normal. 

Est ce que je peux vous mp Lilinea pr vous donner plus d'infos en privé si vs le souhaitez?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

ok je le ferai.....merci pr ttes vos réponses!

je vous dirai ça... ::

----------


## lilinea59

oui vous pouvez m'envoyer un MP si je peux vous aider 
je connais Carlo mais pas encore "à fonds" si je puis dire.
je sais que c'est un amour avec nous et ses copains de galère, mais ensuite en famille j'espère qu'il sera pareil, car vraiment c'est un gentil loulou qui mérite de partir du refuge rapidement.

----------


## champardenais

Help pour Carlo  :: 
Dogo qui se laisse aller au refuge

----------


## tatarequin

merci, Lilinea, mp envoyé!!!!!!!!!!

ce n'est pas grave si vs ne le connaissez pas "à fond".....votre aide me sera de tte façon précieuse.......

merci de l'aimer, merci de l'aider, merci d'être là pr lui...............c'est déjà énorme ça non??? vs ne trouvez pas???................. ::

----------


## lilinea59

je vous ai laissé mon mail perso en MP
comme cela ce sera plus simple pour discuter et essayer de sortir notre chouchou à toutes les deux

- - - Mise à jour - - -

merciiiiiiiiiii

----------


## lilinea59

alors on attends pour savoir si un covoit pourrait être accepté au refuge
je fais tout pour mais bon je ne suis que bénévole 
je croise les doigts pour notre gentil Carlo.

----------


## lilinea59

alors j'ai le feu vert de la directrice donc il faudra prévoir un covoit dés que tous les papiers sont faits
je reviendrais vous demander de l'aide à tous pour le covoit

J'espère que Carlo est bien OK chats car j'attends la réponse .

----------


## torpille

Bonsoir, si je peux aider pour le covoiturage, à savoir je suis dans le 28.

Bonne soirée

----------


## ULTRA67

je croise les doigts pour qu'il puisse enfin trouver sa famille .

----------


## lilinea59

merci Torpille

----------


## lilinea59

on va y arriver , c'est une question de jours voir de semaines car les papiers doivent être réglés et le responsable n'étant pas là et le président en congés ...pas facile .

mais on s'accroche et on va y arriver , on ferra tout tout tout avec Héléne (sa future adoptante) pour qu'il sorte le plus rapidement possible notre chouchou Carlo...

je vous tiens tous au courant pour le covoit dés que c'est OK pour la date de sortie.
merciiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## lilinea59

alors questions papiers c'est réglé, il ne reste plus qu'à voir pour la date de sortie et l'itinéraire précis pour le covoit, mais je peux déjà vous dire que l'on recherche au moins un DOUAI ---->TROYES, et ensuite Hélène pourrait venir le récupérer si il faut ... enfin si vous pouvez aider, dîtes le nous rapidement pour que l'on puisse organiser cela au plus vite, et que Carlo sorte de sa prison le plus tôt possible..

On compte sur vous tous, merciiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## tatarequin

voui voui, j'ai bien discuté avec le responsable du refuge, et il m'a donné son feu vert pr l'adoption de Carlo et surtt, pr le covoiturage!!!!

Pour moi, si c'est en dehors des vacances scolaires, ça ne peut être fait qu'un samedi......voire un dimanche, ms le dimanche, je suppose que le refuge est fermé, dc, j'ai abandonné l'idée....

Je peux proposer un covoit pr le samedi 27 septembre. Comment faire? Faut il que je crée un post spécial pr le covoit ou tt se fait sur ce post?............................

Merci Torpille pr votre aide!!!!!!!!!!!! Etes vs tjrs dispo pr ns aider?....................en tt cas, c'est très gentil à vs de l'avoir proposé!!!! 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis en train de penser que si Torpille est ds l'Eure, on peut aussi trouver un autre itinéraire de son côté? faudrait alors voir avec vs, Torpille, jusqu'où vs pvez aller, moi pareil, et voir si besoin d'une autre personne???

qu'en pensez vs???

il ne faut pas occulter d'autres soluces......moi, je suis partie sur un douai troyes, pr éviter le centre Paris. Ms si des personnes st d'un autre bout, faut m'adapter!!! tout est possible, et je veux surtt sortir ce pépère rapidement de son box......qu'il puisse courir en liberté et jouer avec des copains...et faire de bons gros dodos au chaud, ds la maison......

alors, je remercie par avance ttes les personnes qui se proposeront!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lilinea59

allez SVP aidez Carlo à sortir au plus vite 
tous ensemble on va y arrivé !

----------


## tatarequin

oui oui, on va y arriver!!!!! 

merci pour toute l'aide que tu m'as apportée dans cette belle adoption......Je suis vraiment très émue de voir qu'il existe des personnes qui se battent avec autant d'acharnement dans les refuges pour sortir des animaux de leur enfer.....Merci merci merci....................................   

Je préfère ne pas fixer de trajet précis, car on pourrait passer à côté d'autres propositions.....J'invite vraiment les personnes qui acceptent de faire des covoiturages de donner leurs suggestions, en sachant que le voyage doit se faire entre Douai et la Bourgogne. 

Je suis ouverte à toute proposition!!!! c'est à ce moment là, en fonction des possibilités des personnes, que moi, je m'adapterai...pas l'inverse!!! je trouve déjà super sympa que des personnes en aident d'autres pr faire ces trajets......alors moi, je ferai aussi un bout pr aider....c'est normal......

je crois que je vais aller créer un post spécial covoit.....ce sera plus simple car ici, si personne n'ouvre le post de mon toutou chéri, on y arrivera pô!!! hi hi

j'y couuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lilinea59

oui oui ce serait bien un post spécial

----------


## tatarequin

c'est faiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit!!!  

je mets donc le lien, pr plus de facilités!

http://www.rescue-forum.com/recherch...tembre-123162/

----------


## lilinea59

au secours Corrinedukerque, peux tu nous aider pour le covoit, connais tu des personnes qui pourraient aider Carlo ??? merciiiiiiiiii

----------


## lilinea59



----------


## champardenais

tout ce que je peux proposer c'est une halte gite et couvert pour Carlo et ses covoitureurs, je suis à 230 Km de Douai et 110 km de Troyes.

----------


## tatarequin

C'est super sympa champardennais, ms vs savez, me manque pas gd chose pr que je sorte Carlo de là!!!

c'est le bout *Douai Reims, càd moins de 2h de route*!!! tout le restant du trajet, je m'en occupe avec une autre personne, qui m'a assurée son aide............

2 petites heures me sépare de ce beau sauvetage...................

----------


## corinnedukerque

Est il parti ou non ?

----------


## tatarequin

bonjour Corinne.

non, le covoit n'a pas pu se mettre en place samedi. Par contre, je suis en cours de confirmation. Normalement, Carlo sort samedi 4, càd samedi qui arrive. 

J'actualiserai dès que j'aurai ma confirmation........

merci pr votre aide!

----------


## tatarequin

bon eh bien notre beau Carlo sortira samedi prochain!!!! covoit bouclé!!!! youpiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii        

un immense merci à toutes les personnes qui se st mobilisées!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bouletosse

Super ! ! !

----------


## tatarequin

ouais, je suis troooooooooooooop trop trop contente!!!!!!!!!

----------


## corinnedukerque

On attend des photos de sa sortie à ce loulou si possible, ça nous ferait plaisir ainsi que des photos de lui avec sa nouvelle famille. Si pb je ne lâche pas (il n'y en aura pas, j'en suis sure) mais je reste dispo à l'aider au cas où, juste m'envoyer un mp au moins. Merciiiiii pour ce cher Dogo.

----------


## tatarequin

oui je ne manquerai pas de mettre qq tites photos.....ms pr la sortie, moi je ne serai pas là.......

ah, c'est vrai? vs pourriez répondre présente si pb de dernière minute??? c'est cool ça!!!!! alors, si vs pouviez juste me donner en mp votre number...on sait jamais c'qui peut arriver!!! personne n'est à l'abri.....

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiiii Corinne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lilinea59

enfin notre Carlo va pouvoir quitter son box définitivement OUFFFFFF !

merci tatarequin et merci à Corinnedukerque aussi qui ne lâche pas notre chouchou depuis le début et qui est encore là au cas où

----------


## Vegane7

Génial

----------


## lilinea59

Alors Carlo est bien arrivé dans sa nouvelle famille

Hélena viendra plus tard vous donner de ses nouvelles car là ils sont tous "usés" par le voyage.

Attendons les prochaines news.

----------


## champardenais

bravo Helene et les covoitureuses et on oublie pas notre lilinne qui va pouvoir changer d'avatar......
Bonne intégration Carlo dans ta nouvelle famille

----------


## tatarequin

Carlo est un chien extraordinaire. Il s'adapte doucement, le ptit père...Il a fait un long, très long voyage. Sur la route, on a partagé nos sandwichs et il a joué avec ns. Ensuite, le pauvre est arrivé en pleine nuit à la maison, où une meute de 6 chiens l'attendait!! lol. Nos loulous st ts issus de sauvetages et ont tjrs d'excellentes réactions avec un nvel arrivant...On dirait qu'ils savent ce que ça veut dire, et qu'ils comprennent la détresse de l'animal qui débarque....Ils l'ont un peu fait courir au début, normal. Ms aucune bagarre, et même aux gamelles ds la foulée, tt s'est très bien passé. 
Carlo est pr l'instant déboussolé et il faut lui laisser du temps....Ms déjà, ce matin, il jouait avec les chiens, et tt particulièrement Candy...Une tite louloutte qui l'a de suite adopté....

je fais dc place à qq photos prises sous la flotte en chemise de nuit, j'espère que vs apprécierez!!!!

----------


## lilinea59

merci Héléna pour cette super adoption et plein de caresses à notre chouchou Carlo

et oui Michèle je vais pouvoir changer mon avatar car apparemment ça leur porte chance , il y a eu Maya, Gaspard et maintenant au suivant ...

je suis super contente,   pouvez pas savoir les filles 
et en plus Ulysse a été adopté samedi aussi et il est sorti juste aprés Carlo 

youpi !!!

----------


## lilinea59

alors Osbow est mon avatar en espérant qu'il aura autant de chance que notre ami Carlo

----------


## champardenais

il est magnifique Osbow, souhaitons lui de trouver sa famille assez vite l'hiver arrive!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption...2006-a-113128/

----------


## tatarequin

Quelques petites nouvelles?????  

Carlo se sent de mieux en mieux. Il est moins stressé et maintenant, il ns fait grave la fête!!! Il ne se rushe plus non plus sur les gamelles et mange normalement. Il se remplit déjà, je trouve..Même si c'est relatif, parce que maigre qu'il est, il a besoin de prendre bcp de poids! maiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis il prend la bonne voie!!!!  

Il dort à côté des chats, ils peuvent même s'approcher de sa gamelle. Il se retire alors. Pas une once d'agressivité. Bon, il ne voit pas encore l'extérieur comme un milieu favorable pr lui, ms est ce bien anormal vu son passé?................ce n'est que question de temps, dc, que les autres loulous l'entraînent à l'extérieur, et qu'il se sente poussé à les suivre......

Pr l'instant, c'est moult dodos à côté du radiateur.....tombé du mur, certes, ms radiateur qd même!!! lol

----------


## lilinea59

ouha la belle vie quoi !
ça change d'une prison je crois

merciiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## tatarequin

quelques ptites photos du jour!!

Carlo évolue à vitesse gd V. Il est vachement plus à l'aise, et commence même de grogner contre notre gros Maestro......Faut dire que l'gros est lourd, ds ts les sens du terme!!!!

----------


## bouletosse



----------


## corinnedukerque

Heureuse pour lui.

----------


## tatarequin

de mieux en mieux.................

----------


## Vegane7

Merci pour ces magnifiques photos de Carlo enfin heureux après une vie si moche...

----------


## tatarequin

c'est normal, vegane................C'est grâce à vous tous si ce toutou a pu être sorti d'affaire.......merci à vous........ 

deux ptites photos qui me font vraiment plaisir, car me montrent que le regard de Carlo a changé....


Le coquin commence de sentir vraiment chez lui. Il prend de l'assurance et ne se laisse plus faire...Il a déjà une blessure de guerre...lol. Rien de méchant, ms c'est ça, qd on passe un cap, ben la hiérarchie est remise en cause....Sacré pépère.....
Aujourd'hui, c'était gde découverte pr lui, de faire connaissance avec chevaux et chèvres, à qui on a ouvert autour de la maison....Je n'ai pas pu prendre de photo, ms dès que je le pourrai j'vs en mettrai qq unes avec plaisir!!!!!

bisous à tous!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bouletosse

Il est MAGNIFIQUE

----------


## tatarequin

il est trop chou, et on s'aime bcp tous les deux.....   

on voit qu'il a manqué d'amour, ce toutou...Il quémande sans arrêt. alors, craquant comme il est, on ne résiste pas, que voulez vous????

----------


## bouletosse

:Big Grin:  j'avais craqué pour lui  :Big Grin:  
Mais j'ai un mâle, pas du tout ok mâle.....

Je suis très HEUREUSE qu'il est enfin trouvé sa famille pour la vie

----------


## lilinea59

il est magnifique Carlo, 
 ah si ses copains de box avaient la même chance que lui ...

----------


## tatarequin

hé hé, bouletosse, il est priiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis!!!!!!    

dis moi Lilinea, le refuge, avec cette belle adoption, n'a-t-il pas envie que d'autres suivent le chemin de Carlo?.....Que des covoit se mettent place pr sauver un max de loulous??? ce serait une merveilleuse ouverture au sauvetage d'autres, que, si on les laisse au refuge, personne ne les regardera?............

----------


## lilinea59

oui oui j'y pense et si il faut je mettrais mon "grain de sel" comme d'hab.

----------


## tatarequin

aaaaaaaaah coooooooooooooooool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :: 

ce type de forums peuvent sauver bcp plus de vies que si on s'en tient à attendre de potentiels adoptants...je trouve dommage que les refuges n'évoluent pas trop ds leur approche des adoptions...leur mission principal est le placement de leurs animaux, pas qu'ils passent à côté de solutions véritables....je suis sûre que ça inciterait aussi de nbreux adoptants, d'adopter des animaux de refuge par ce biais là......ce serait chouette si les mentalités évoluaient....

en tt cas, merci à toi de te battre pr ts ces loulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

alors, c'est qui, maintenant, ton chouchou à sauver??? hi hi

----------


## lilinea59

ben mon avatar tiens donc ça fait tellement longtemps qu'il est là lui

SVP si tout le monde pouvait m'aider à lui trouver une famille comme pour notre beau Carlo
alors là même avec covoit je me "battrais"

----------


## tatarequin

tit pépère........t'as fait un post pr lui je suppose??? et personne ne le regarde?......................

----------


## Yummy63

Histoire très touchante, mille fois merci pour lui 
Je suis impatiente de voir de nouvelles photos

----------


## tatarequin

merci Yummy!!!!!  :: 

y sont mignons, vos ptits poussins???? lol

ah? Vs êtes d'Auvergne??? on est pas si éloignées que ça alors!! Qu'est ce que ça doit être beau, l'Auvergne!!! je me suis promise, un jour, d'aller découvrir cette belle nature et d'emmener un ou deux de mes loulous.......

----------


## Yummy63

Oui ils sont chouettes c'est vrai 
Oui je suis de Châtel-Guyon  :Smile: !  Ahhh vous êtes où ?? 
Vous faites bien parce que il y a vraiment de beaux coins par chez nous surtout pour balader les toutous

----------


## tatarequin

ouais, les lacs, les gd espaces d'Auvergne........c'est une nature sauvage comme celle là qui m'émerveille!!!! à organiser!!!

----------


## lilinea59

> tit pépère........t'as fait un post pr lui je suppose??? et personne ne le regarde?......................


oui oui le voilou

merci de m'aider à l'aider 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

http://www.rescue-forum.com/adoption-chien-17/osbow-male-croise-berger-7-ans-demi-1er-decembre-2006-a-113128/

----------


## tatarequin

roh ptit pépère.......ben oui que veux tu, les gens dès que le chien prend de l'âge, ne veulent plus adopter! c'est débile ms c'est comme ça!!!! moi généralement, je fais tout le contraire!!! lol. ms bon, c'est moi!  

ms dis moi, une question me vient, comme ça....Ms ce chien ayant 8 ans, il n'est pas possible qu'il entre ds les critères 30 millions d'amis, l'opération doyens??? ça pourrait aider une adoption, ça, si le chien en bénéficie!!!!!

----------


## Yummy63

Je crois que ça marche à partir de 10 ans et plus

----------


## lilinea59

ben le refuge n''est pas inscrit dans l'aide de 30 millions d'amis donc peut pas

----------


## tatarequin

et qu'est ce qui l'en empêche??? pffff y en placeraient, des vieux toutous!!! les gens, ça les incite....

10 ans yummy?? non je pense que c'est plus tôt....ms bon, si le refuge ait pas ds l'optique....snif....

----------


## tatarequin

allez youpla, qq tites photos du jour!!!!!!!!!!! ce cher Carlo avait décidé d'aller plus loin que l'avant de la maison, chose extrêmement positive!!! Il a dc découvert un immense espace où il a pu aller faire connaissance avec les biquettes, et jouer avec ses congénères!!! il s'est éclaté!!!! Maintenant, il fait un gros dodo pas loin du feu de cheminée.....ça faisait vraiment plaisir de le voir si heureux........C'est vraiment un BON chien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!           

ah oui, y a une photo qu'est carrément floue, ms j'la mets qd même...Il s'amusait tellement bien......

----------


## bouletosse

trop beau ton loulou 

Une p'tite photo de ses copains ?

----------


## tatarequin

ah l'est gourmande Bouletosse!!!!  :: 

paraît qu'y fait bon ce week je prendrai des photos!!!!!  ::

----------


## bouletosse

> ah l'est *gourmande Bouletosse*!!!! 
> 
> paraît qu'y fait bon ce week je prendrai des photos!!!!!


oui! très !

----------


## tatarequin



----------


## lilinea59

ouah tu es photographe désormais,

----------


## Yummy63

Oui, à partir de 10 ans, je viens de vérifier "A tout maître qui adopte un chien âgé de 10 ans et plus dans l'un des 120 refuges soutenus par la Fondation et participant à cette opération, la Fondation 30 Millions d'Amis s'engage à régler les éventuels frais vétérinaires de son nouveau compagnon - à hauteur de 600 € - sur présentation de factures."




- - - Mise à jour - - -

En tout cas c'est l'éclate à la maison à ce que je vois  il profite de la vie, ça fait du bien de voir ces photos

----------


## tatarequin

hi hi vi va falloir investir ds l'appareil photo!!!!  :: 

ah mince, 10 ans!!! je trouve qu'ils pourraient revoir léger à la baisse parce que, par exemple, pr les gdes races de chiens, 10 ans c'est déjà l'âge limite.....8 ans, ce serait vraiment bien.....question de sous, ss doute....pfffff

----------


## Yummy63

Ouais je suis bien d'accord...

----------


## tatarequin

Bonjour à tous.........................

*S'il vous plaît, est ce que ce post pourrait être déplacé vers la rubrique concernant les chiens qui doivent trouver une nouvelle famille?................*

        

S'il vous plaît, aidez nous....................

Carlo est un chien formidable, ms il DOIT changer de famille.....................Il a désormais passé la phase d'adaptation et dévoile sa personnalité. Carlo nous a tué l'un de nos chats. Carlo change de regard subitement et attaque tous nos chats. Hier, j'ai eu de la chance d'avoir pu sauver un autre de nos chats, ms c'était un coup d'bol. Ce soir encore, il en a attaqué un 3ème. J'étais toute proche du chat, ce qui lui a sauvé la vie......
Ms ns vivons ds un stress permanent et mon mari n'endure plus cette situation. Notre attitude à l'égard de Carlo n'est plus la même. Ms en ce qui me concerne, je persiste à dire que Carlo est un gentil chien. Il reste dangereux pr les chats, et sait remettre en cause une meute. Il lui faudrait une famille où il soit l'unique chien........................Car, à cette condition, il serait vraiment, ms vraiment, le compagnon idéal, câlin, gentil et non destructeur......Il rend au centuple l'amour qu'on lui donne.....
Nous, en voulant le sauver, ns ne lui offrons pas un environnement qui lui convienne....Il le manifeste....Ms ns ne voulons pas le voir continuer ainsi à être aussi violents avec nos chats qui eux, ne demandent rien. Ils st JUSTE là.............................

Help, je ne sais plus comment faire......

----------


## ULTRA67

Ho non, je suis triste pour vous , votre chat et le beau carlo.....

----------


## lilinea59

j'ai changé le post et remis en adoption mais il faudrait ton mail ou ton tél Héléna pour que tu puisses prendre contact éventuellement avec une nouvelle famille ...

----------


## tatarequin

Merci, Ultra, de votre soutien....Oui, cette tuerie a été atroce...j'ai été impuissante face à tant d'ardeur de Carlo à la maintenir pour le tuer...Il l'a mis de suite dans le coma, j'ai dû ensuite le faire euthanasier, pr lui épargner plus de souffrances...J'ai eu bcp bcp de mal..............Et là, maintenant, c'est la pression constante car carlo n'arrête pas d'attaquer les chats.....D'où ma demande d'aide.....

Lilinea, je te donne le feu vert pr donner en privé mon mail perso aux personnes qui seraient intéressées pr son adoption.... :: 

je contacterai ensuite les personnes pr discuter avec elles, pas de souci......

Je suis vraiment désolée de devoir passer par cette étape........Ce n'est pas ds mes habitudes et je déteste en arriver là....Ms là, je n'ai pas d'autre choix......Il est très doux avec les humains, il mérite dc de trouver sa famille, pr finir ses jours enfin heureux..................................

----------


## naia

> Pensez vous que la cohabitation sera  possible? et avec les chats, possible de savoir ses ententes ou pas? car nos chiens ont été habitués à vivre avec les chats.....ceci dit, à moins qu'il ne les tue, il n'y a aucune raison qu'il ne s'y fasse pas. j'ai déjà adopté un beauceron qui voulait tuer mes chats et avec bcp d'amour, il a fini par dormir avec eux.................


La situation est elle pire qu'avec votre beauceron lors de son adoption? N'y a t'il pas de solution envisageable comme pour ce beauceron?
Merci en tous cas d'avoir donné sa chance à Carlo. Et bien désolé pour votre minou décédé. Effectivement les autres ne vont pas supporter très longtemps de se faire attaquer comme cela.
Dommage pour cette adoption qui commençait pourtant si bien.

----------


## tatarequin

non, Naia, le scénario n'est pas du tout le même qu'avec le beauceron.....Ce dernier courait certes après mes chats, sans jamais pvr les attraper, mais c'était si je puis dire "direct". Il n'avait jamais vécu avec de chats, et il avait besoin de comprendre. Je savais que le mettre en présence directe de chats serait une folle poursuite...Il a ensuite observé puis compris qu'ils étaient ses amis...Il a ensuite été très attentifs avec eux, très prévenant....Carlo lui, c'est vraiment sournois. Autant il peut les laisser, voire en laisser un dormir contre lui, ms tout à coup, son regard change, ses postures aussi, et il attaque, ne laissant aucune chance au chat....les 2 derniers ont eu bcp de chance d'avoir pu en réchapper.....Jusqu'à qd?.................................

C'est vraiment très dur pr ns.............ns sommes ss arrêt sur le qui vive......

----------


## bouletosse

Ooooh non
Désolé pour ton minou....

----------


## naia

Oui j'imagine que ce doit être très compliqué.
Pleins de soutien en tous cas et je vais essayer de diffuser au max pour essayer d'aider à trouver une solution la plus vite et la meilleure possible.

----------


## tatarequin

merci vraiment à tous................................

----------


## Yummy63

Tatarequin, je suis vraiment triste pour vous de ce qu'il se passe... courage 
Et que Carlo trouve vite une famille

----------


## tatarequin

merci, Yummy, c'est très gentil à vous..................

----------


## tatarequin

::  ::  :: 

bonsoir à tous...................

je suis désolée, ms je reviens vers vous, car Carlo nous pose de gros soucis.....Il semblait s'être un peu calmé ms ce soir, il ns a prouvés que non, et même pas du tout!!! Il a attaqué de nouveau notre siamois, qui ne faisait rien. Carlo ne peut pas le supporter...Qd j'ai vu son regard changer, et le chat au bout du salon, dès que Carlo a foncé à côté de moi, j'ai tt juste eu le temps de prendre le risque de le stopper par la peau du dos. Ensuite, dans la foulée, il s'en est pris à notre husky, qui n'a rien demandé à personne. Il demandait juste à sortir pour faire ses besoins. Il a fallu le séparer en balançant une chaise, car il était bien parti pour ne pas lâcher prise....................

Nous n'en pouvons plus de ce climat de tension constante. 

Ms ns souhaitons néanmoins que Carlo soit heureux. Nous cherchons par tous les moyens, EN URGENCE, soit une FA, soit une famille pr Carlo, ms sans aucun autre animal!!!! pour le bien de tous..........

QUI POURRAIT NOUS AIDER??????????????????????  ::

----------


## bouletosse

Pas facile.......
je sais que c'est PAS "la" meilleur solution pour lui..... mais le refuge ne peut pas le reprendre?

Cette situation doit être horrible pour vous...

----------


## champardenais

Vous devez être bien malheureuse........il faudrait trouver quelqu'un sans autre animaux......ou le mettre en pension en attendant de trouver une solution..........

----------


## tatarequin

merci pr votre soutien, les amies!!!!

oui, c'est très dur à gérer pr ns...Mon mari me parle de l'amener au 1er refuge du coin si d'ici une semaine, aucune soluce ne pointe le bout de son nez....

non, le retour au refuge est impossible...Ns avions pris le risque d'un éventuel pb, et le Directeur du refuge ns avait fait confiance, alors qu'il n'était pas chaud, à la base, pr laisser partir un chien à 500 km du refuge...Quant à payer une pension, perso, ns n'avons absolument pas les moyens!!! et il n'y en aucune autour de chez ns....Ns sommes très isolés...

merci en tt cas, de ns aider à trouver des solutions!!!!!! ça me fait, personnellement, bcp de bien de savoir que des personnes sont sensibles à ce qu'on peut vivre, et comprennent notre détresse......

----------


## champardenais

et en contactant une asso de dogues argentins sur FB je viens de voir qu'il y en avait quelques une il pourrait peut être mettre une annonce sur leur page FB ........;

Sur FB il y a aussi solidarité animaux bourgogne.........

----------


## tatarequin

merci infiniment, champardenais, pr votre soutien, et toutes vos solutions pr ns aider!!!!!!!!

j'ai déjà contacté 2 asso de sauvetages de dogos, sans réponse depuis...........sans doute sont elles débordées, je comprends....

je vais aller sur solidarité animaux bourgogne...celle là, par contre, je ne connaissais pas!!! merciiiiiiii

----------


## lilinea59

c'est vrai que nous ne savons plus quoi conseiller , 

j'avais pensé à la castration mais bon sans savoir vraiment si ça calmerait  Carlo .

----------


## tatarequin

ben oui, normal lilinea....je comprends très bien!!!  :: 

ms je ne cherche pas des conseils, car j'ai de l'expérience ds la rééducation de chiens dits difficiles.....ce que je cherche au vu de la grosse problématique, ce st des propositions de solutions!!!

la castration, il est impossible de savoir s'il a été opéré ou pas, vu que les testicules ne st pas descendues...peut être le véto pourrait le dire?? ms pas sûr....ms cela ne résoudrait pas le pb du comportement lunatique de Carlo envers les chats, vu qu'aucune relation de dominant dominé entre chien et chat ne se fait....D'autre part, Carlo a ses têtes, et c'est aussi ça, le vrai pb...il y a un autre chat qu'il a envie de tuer...le simple fait de le voir et il attaque. Notre matou n'entre même plus au chaud et ça me fait vraiment pitié parce qu'il cherche désespérément à reprendre ses habitudes et cherche nos bras...ms je n'ai pas d'autre choix...on s'occupe de lui autrement, le temps de trouver une soluce...Parce que sinon, Carlo dort avec d'autres chats à qui il ne dit rien. 

Ns, on est constamment sur le qui-vive, et mon mari sature gravement!!! tjrs sous pression.......moi, je frappe à ttes les portes, ms personne ne répond....je vs avouerais que là, j'en ai marre, je fatigue vraiment.....

allez, je vs laisse pr ce soir...il est tard et je me lève tôt.....

merci à tous pr vos encouragements et vos conseils..................................

----------


## bouletosse

Tatarequin bon courage à vous j'espère qu'une bonne solution va être trouvé pour pour Carlo  et votre Famille  

oui il faut le diffuser un Max de partout!

Pas facile ....

----------


## champardenais

solidarité animaux bourgogne n'est pas une asso mais un groupe pour mettre des annonces d'animaux en bourgogne.......
bon courage c'est une situation pas facile du tout.......;

----------


## lilinea59

j'avais pensé à l'AVA qui est une super maison de retraite et d"éducation pour animaux
qu'en pensez vous les filles, ce serait une solution, et au moins la bas il ne craint rien le loulou.

j'ai donné les coordonnées à Héléna .

donnez moi votre avis merciiiiii

----------


## tatarequin

message vient d'être posté sur le groupe de solidarité animaux Bourgogne!!! à suivre!

ah oui, l'AVA! c'est ds le 76 c'est bien celle là??? là bas, j'avais adopté un croisé rott, qui a été un chien extraordinaire.....Je veux éviter la case départ, refuge.....un nveau stress pr Carlo...j'axe essentiellement mes recherches sur une nvelle famille. Carlo commence à prendre de l'âge. 9 ans, c'est déjà vieux pr un gd chien....pr savoir les dégâts que causent les changements de proprio et d'environnements sur les chiens, et d'autant plus chez les papys, je ne veux pas en arriver là............maintenant, c'est certain que si la situation continue de dégénérer, on ne fera plus les "difficiles"............................

merci de partager ttes vos idées avec ns!!!!!!!!!!!! on ne sait jamais..........

----------


## bouletosse

> j'avais pensé à *l'AVA qui est une super maison de retraite* et d"éducation pour animaux
> qu'en pensez vous les filles, ce serait une solution, et au moins la bas il ne craint rien le loulou.
> 
> j'ai donné les coordonnées à Héléna .
> 
> donnez moi votre avis merciiiiii


ça fonctionne comment ?

----------


## tatarequin

est ce que c'est de l'ava76 dont tu parles lilinea??? parce que si c'est celui là, certes, il a l'air vraiment bien pr leur partie retraite, ms les chiens restent seuls ds des boxes avec un petit espace d'herbe! ce qui revient au même que de le mettre au refuge, puisque le chien ne vivrait pas une vie de famille????

parce que ns, on ne cherche pas à ce que carlo soit isolé et se sente comme en refuge!!! on veut juste qu'il soit heureux, en vivant une vraie vie de famille.............au chaud, parce qu'il n'a aucun sous poil et peu de poils....il est dc très frileux!!! 

ms ce n'est peut être pas le même....................

en tt cas, merci à toutes de ns proposer ttes ces possibilités!!! ss doute l'une d'entre elles sera notre issue....persévérance persévérance.......... ::

----------


## bouletosse

Des nouvelles ?

----------


## tatarequin

*le post peut être clôturé.....................
*

merci à tous pour votre soutien....................... ::

----------


## Yummy63

Le loulou a trouvé une famille ?

----------


## Vegane7

Comment va Carlo Tatarequin ?
Tout se passe bien ?...

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## danyhu

Finalement, que s'est-il passé?  Euthanasié?

----------


## Vegane7

En principe Carlo est (était ??) chez Tatarequin (voir plus haut).
Or comme par hasard, Tatarequin s'est connecté pour la dernière fois sur Rescue le 10 janvier, soit le jour où je lui ai demandé ici-même comment allait Carlo.
Or il ou elle n'a pas répondu.

Ca sent le soufre...
Pauvre Carlo, j'avais eu un immense coup de coeur pour ce gentil et beau chien.
Que t'est-il arrivé ?...

----------


## danyhu

Pas moyen de contacter Taterequin autrement que par rescue?

----------


## Vegane7

Pas à ma connaissance, mais quelqu'un a peut-être son tél ?...

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------


## corinnedukerque

Ce chien a été adopté et personne n'a les coordonnées de son proprio ??!

----------


## lilinea59

le chien est décédé et l'adoptante ne s'en remet pas

je ne peux en dire plus désolée

----------


## Vegane7

On devine hélas ce qui a pu arriver...
Un accident fatal par négligence, d'où cette culpabilité éprouvée par l'adoptante...
Bien sûr je n'en ai pas la preuve, mais tout semble l'indiquer.  :Frown:

----------


## champardenais

Non il n'y a pas eu négligence et l'adoptante a fait ce qu'elle pouvait ........ croyez nous, je n'aurais pas voulu la place de cette dame.

----------


## Vegane7

Alors un sal*ud a dû tuer ce pauvre Carlo, je ne vois que ça  :Frown:

----------


## lilinea59

MP envoyé Végane

----------


## teddy82

Repose en paix joli Carlo :: La vie est cruelle

----------

